# More Norwegians in the snow



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Their first snow! Bugsy and Aelfred have been out most of the day, absolutely fascinated. Bugsy is indignant because the water bowl froze and he couldn't dab his paws in it as usual.

Heimdall had an hour out and then left the kids to it and went back to bed, so no pics of him.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What lovely photos :001_wub: They obviously enjoyed the snow with their gorgeous fur coats to keep them warm


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aelfred (red and white) has a coat like a polar bear and won't lie by the fire, but always chooses a doorway with a draught to keep him cool. Bugsy's coat is waterproof so he'll go out in anything and then come in with a load of water drops all over him and shake like a dog.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous pics of two of my favourite boys [along with Heimdall of course].


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

They are brave  and gorgeous 
My Jt goes out and straight back in again


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love to see that wegie profile, nothing like it
i have given up putting photos on photobucket as they keep changing it, otherwise i'd put some piccies up of my lot


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I load them on to my pf profile as an album and then copy the BB code across - hint hint


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics

Oslo was fascinated with the snowflakes and wanted to catch them shame there was a pane of glass in the way.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> I load them on to my pf profile as an album and then copy the BB code across - hint hint


oh you would have to put that in laymans terms for me jonescat


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

OK I'll try.

Step 1 Create an album and load a pic on your profile with the following steps:
a) Click on edit profile (top left of this screen, under the pet forums logo)
b) In the column on the left, about half way down, there is a heading "pictures and albums" - click on that
c) at the bottom of that screen there is an "add album" button - click that. In the next screen give your album a name and then submit it. 
d) Now you have to add your picture to the album. You should be able to see the album, and if you click on it, will get another new screen that lets you "upload pictures". Browse to the picture on your computer and submit it. It is now loaded, and you can edit it,delete it or add some more.

Step 2 - Getting the picture from your album to a thread
a) Open a second window in your internet browser as this will be much easier to do with two windows.
b) Go to the thread you want to post on - you need to have it open in the reply box.
c) On your first window, double click on the pic in your album you want to use. It will open the picture details screen and at the bottom of the screen there are two fields "URL code" and ""BB code". Right click in the middle of the field "BB code" which should highlight it all and then copy (control and C) the content
d) go back to the thread and paste (control and V) the pic
e) cross fingers and submit reply!

I hope this works and is easy to follow!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

What magnificent cats :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i have put a picture up but i dont know where i have put it lol i think its in my album


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

There is a pic of a gorgeous Troy not in the snow :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

where? where have i put it lol?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

In an album called cats 2012 -13. 
Use the "Edit profile" on the left hand side and then "pictures and albums". Stay away from the right hand side of the screen - if you go in via you suer name, you won't be able to see it.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know i have gone this far but i cant find the bb code to copy and paste. i have opened onto a picture but cant get any further


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

some lovely pics there Jenny. Particularly like the ones of the cat washing!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

If you click on a picture in an album that you have already opened, it should be at the bottom of the page?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

will give it another go but i couldnt get it otherwise
or you could just go into my profile and see them that way.
i havent done any of them in the snow havent had the chance yet.
thank you cazzer. are you talking about nellie washing herself with
her leg in the air ?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes Jenny I thought it was Nellie! they made me smile!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cant seem to get anything to work on photobucket. i have a picture of my friends dog which i took last sunday and i wanted to email it to her but cant seem to do that either.
still couldnt see any bb code at the bottom never mind


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

TROY









TORRE









OLIVER









HARRY REFUSED TO COME OUT










THOUGHT I WOULD PUT THIS ON. THIS IS TAKEN OUT OF MY BEDROOM WINDOW THIS MORNING


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous, Wegies look so at home in the snow don't they?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they love it especially in the dark. havent managed to get any of jj and nellie yet tho


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

They are stunning!


----------

